# HP swapping my Touchpad



## dpanych (Feb 5, 2013)

Right now I am having this problem and contacted HP support:

```
<br />
Sending MAGIC...<br />
MSG: Qfprom Fuse List: Blowing FAILED<br />
MSG: Failed Fuse addr:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
MSG: Error Status:<br />
MSG: 0x00000000<br />
Sending secureMode...<br />
Sending openMulti ...<br />
MSG: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
ERROR: Open multi failed, unknown error<br />
Invalid openMulti response.<br />
Cannot write file tz.mbn<br />
Aborted.<br />
```
I provided them proof of purchase and they said they will be sending me instructions to swap the device. Should I be worried for having Android installed on it? It currently does not boot up, no flashing home button, no nothing.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

dpanych said:


> Right now I am having this problem and contacted HP support:
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


Did you get some sort of extended warranty that still covers you? Otherwise you'll be paying for the replacement or repair and I doubt they will care.


----------



## dpanych (Feb 5, 2013)

Doesn't the TP come with a 1 year warranty? I bought it before New Years this year.


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

Where did you manage to find it for sale still 15+ months after it was discontinued?


----------



## dpanych (Feb 5, 2013)

xcd said:


> Where did you manage to find it for sale still 15+ months after it was discontinued?


Looks like they are replacing it with a refurbished device, which is fine with me, refurbished > completely bricked. As for your question, sometimes you gotta fight the system.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dpanych said:


> Looks like they are replacing it with a refurbished device, which is fine with me, refurbished > completely bricked. As for your question, sometimes you gotta fight the system.


I have the same question, [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Where did you manage to find it for sale still 15+ months after it was discontinued? And in reality, it's been almost 2 years. Let us know when you have your refurb in hand.[/background]


----------



## mculbertson (Mar 22, 2013)

nevertells said:


> I have the same question, [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Where did you manage to find it for sale still 15+ months after it was discontinued? And in reality, it's been almost 2 years. Let us know when you have your refurb in hand.[/background]


Sometimes you just get lucky. I did 2 months ago surfing TigerDirect and they had refurbed units. Purchased 1 and the next day they were all gone.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mculbertson said:


> Sometimes you just get lucky. I did 2 months ago surfing TigerDirect and they had refurbed units. Purchased 1 and the next day they were all gone.


How much?


----------



## mculbertson (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to get back to your ? 32gb was 163.00.. I believe it had a 3 month warranty. Its worked great so far.


----------

